# Fir Tree Farm Caravan site, Banbury this weekend



## 108054 (Nov 3, 2007)

We (with 2 young children) are considering a weekend romping in the lower cotswolds at this Caravan Club site, any recommendations or fellow campers...?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Colin

Glad to see you're getting out and about again :wink:

We're off to :: Commons Wood ::, near Welwyn Garden City, this weekend. Hope the rain stops before then 

BTW, you seem to have run out of free posts now - time for a tenner's investment? :wink:

:: Advantages to subscribing ::
:: How to subscribe ::

Gerald


----------



## 108054 (Nov 3, 2007)

*OK Gerald, I have paid my tenner now....*

I am sure it is money well spent.

Have a good weekend. Regards.

Colin


----------

